# Wood Furniture on Modern Firearms



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not a fan. I like my plastic and metal firearms, to be plastic and metal. I am all for it on more traditional firearms like .30-.30's, but not modern firearms. Thoughts by others?

















POTD: W.A.R. Gives The M&P 2.0 Some Wood - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depends on what firearm we are talking about and what I am using it for. Comfort and durability are concerns and sometimes consealability.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wood has a charm all it's own. The right Sny materials are far better in function.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

For hunting, wood is fine, for SHTF, synthetic is the way I will go.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our old 870 trap guns still look almost new the wood as great looking as it ever was. Of course they were never abused and were well cared for They were not the budget edition , so they have well finished wood on them. They would not look right with anything else. Many of our older weapons have wood it was what every thing came with back then.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Paint them black or camo. Never liked a shiny wood stock for huntin.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Wood on a FAL or HK or SIG amt or an M1A give me a chubby ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I _personally_ prefer wood. But I don't make it a requirement. If another material serves the purpose better, then I'll take it instead. But if there's no difference in performance, then I'll choose wood.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wood furniture on an AR brings to my mind an old expression.
Polishing a turd. 
But that's just me.


----------

